# 7DP 5DT - Very Very faint line HPT.......?



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

I need some advice. I am currenty 7DP 5DT and i couldnt resist any longer and took a HPT this morning. It was one of those strip tests to detect early pregnancy and can pick up HCG over 10miu. It takes up to 10 minutes for the results depending how strong the HCG is.

After a few minutes a very very faint second line came up! at first i thought i was just imaging that it was there but my partner looked and said there definatly was something there but very faint. I took my trigger 2 weeks ago. Could this still be the trigger or a positive test??

My BETA is on Friday, think i maybe should have waited now   

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I got a faint line at 7dpt and you are only 2 days off OTD, so I would say congratulations.

I wish you all the best.

Stacey
X


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Stacey I really do hope it is a positive    

Congratulations xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi ya... 

I took a hpt 7dp5dt and I too got a very very faint line. 

Keep relaxed and rest, but I reckon congratulations will be in order!


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Twinkle,

Congrats.....a line is a line.  I think you've done it  

I plucked up the courage to take a test this morning at 6dp5dt/11dpo and I was prepared for a negative but thought if there's the slightest chance that I might get an early positive result to spur me on until my OTD on Dec 11 it was worth the risk and low and behold there was a very 'faint' criss cross line on a Clearblue Plus PT (25miu).  Showed it to my mum and she said she can definitely see it, so its definitely not my imagination  Took a photo and emailed it to hubbie back n Saudi Arabia  . Would upload it here if I knew how?  Will probably test again in a couple of days.  We can't go backwards from here and our lines will only get stronger I'm sure  

Good luck.

Report to moderator    176.25.126.187
Age 38.  DH Age 41.
Male Infertility + my Immunological issues
Chicago Bloodwork carried out
2 x IUI's unsuccessful.
3 x IVF-ICSI (Last one in Feb, 2012 resulted in chem. preg).
4th attempt at IVF-ICSI to include for the first time:  IV Intralipids, steroids and clexane injections.
16 eggs retrieved.  11 mature. 9 fertilized.
ET on Nov 29 (2 Blasts)
2WW: PT Due on Dec 11
3 Blasts frozen.


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Twinkle,


As the girls say, a line is a line! The trigger shot should be well out of your system by now. Well done Hunni!! 


I tested 7dp3dt and got a very (barely there!!) faint line on those test strip tests (from eBay). I then tested with clear blue the next day and got a faint positive    My OTD is today and the digital test reads 2-3 weeks! 


Good luck, looking forward to seeing your official   soon


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

CONRATS Dinapantz and Sunnypal!! 

Whoop whoop !!


----------



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oooh sorry about above pressed post by accident.........
I just wanted to say hi and that I feel like this post was sent from above, I am day 5 post day 5 frozen blastocyst transfer and I've been umming and aaahing about when to test, otd is Tue 11/12/12, I have been quite freaking out cos I has some pink spotting yesterday then some brown spotting today, I am really tryin to stay postive that its an implantation bleed but part of me is worried that af is slowly on its way!! Think I'll test on Fri after the lovely postive stories on this thread! Well done ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Kat, looks like our first scans are on the same day. You must be over 8 weeks by then?? I don't want to wish Christmas away but really can't wait!!   


Hi Flower, a lot of people I've read about have had spotting during 2ww, sending you lots of    that its implantation.


Good luck with your test on Friday, hope you've got enough tests because once you start, you can't stop!!    Let us know how you get on
Xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunnypal 

Yep I will be gone 8weeks. I asked clinic I'd there was any chance of earlier scan but they said no?? 
I'm same as u, don't wana wish any of my days away especially Xmas BUT I can't wait to see the little bean!


----------



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanx sunnypal! Really hopin as its not red its implantation. Got 10 ultra sensitive and 8 normal tests lined up (some left over from last time) so shud be ok. Will keep u posted xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your posts girls   

I really hope this is it!!

Congratulations Kat, Dinapantz and Sunnypal! 

Sounds like it could be implantation Flower11!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you, keep us posted.

Update from today. I took another strip test which there was another faint line. Annndddd i took a Clearblue digital.......... It came up saying pregnant!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh i really cant beleive it!! Im stuck in work all day and really cant concentrate now. Got bloods tomorrow so that should hopefully confirm it. Its the best think ive ever seen on a stick haha 
xxxx


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Woohoo!!     


Twinkle that's brilliant! Well done hunni! Good luck with bloods tomorrow but all sounds good to me   . Bet you're sat at work with a huge grin on your face  

Kat, any luck getting an earlier scan. I thought most clinics did 1st scan at 6-7 weeks, I know Xmas has got in the way a bit this year, my scan officially should be on Boxing Day and they were fully booked Xmas eve so had to go later. 


Flower, you sound well stocked!    Has the spotting stopped yet? I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, if its not red it's old blood   

Xx


----------



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunnypal, yep its stopped so hopin thats a good sign! Cant wait to test 2moro (whilst also keepin in mind it mite still be too early) wish i had a crystal bal!!!! oh and a time machine😄, proper messes with ur head all this!!!!xxxx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi flower,

You testing today?  We share the same OTD.  I've had 2 positive tests so far but no more tests for a few more days.  I want to relax and soak in the good news.

Good luck 
Dina


----------



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Dinapantz
Did test this am n got BFN on extra sensitive n normal test.....had soooooooo much period pain last nite n loads of brown stuff comin out so god knows what it all means?? Nothin fresh red but feels like its gonna start any minute!
Dont know how u can resist testin everyday😄if it was gonna come up positive id want to see it over n over again! Did u have day5 embryo transfer on fri 30th like me?xx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Flower,

Sorry for delay.  Felt really rough on and off for days  and had no energy not even for emails.  My ET was Nov 29 so day before you.  Tested again today and it said 'pregnant' (2-3 weeks), which should be 1-2 weeks but not complaining as I'm hoping it means that my HcG levels are strong.  I've not had any spotting this time which is what you're describing.  My stomach is in absolute knots on an hourly basis to the point where all I can do is lie down to ease the discomfort.  Hopefully, its the little wee princess settling herself in for winter


----------

